
Amazon to Open Retail Location in Seattle. Books (Mostly) to Start - cpymchn
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/2/9661556/amazon-books-first-physical-bookstore-opening-seattle
======
cpymchn
The NYT is reporting that Amazon is also expanding their employee benefit
program --> [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/03/technology/amazon-adds-
new...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/03/technology/amazon-adds-new-perks-
for-workers-and-opens-a-bookstore.html)

------
cpymchn
Amazon's Press Release -->
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_2270130_15413393...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_2270130_154133930_pe_button/?node=13270229011)

------
100k
Interesting. The angle that all the books are rated 4+ stars is clever (see
the press release). I wish it was easier to try Amazon's hardware, and this
seems like a step in making that possible. But I was surprised it's so book
focused.

